# Angeln auf Mahe (Seychellen)



## louispaul (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Forum,

Ich bin in einer Woche auf den Seychellen und habe mir daher gestern meine ERSTE Angel bestellt: http://www.amazon.de/Ultrasport-Spinnangelset-Tele-Classic-270/dp/B007SRY3D8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414509969&sr=8-1&keywords=angel

Ich hoffe das war nicht ganz die falsche wahl. Mehr Geld wollte ich nicht investieren (Student).
Damit der Einstieg in die Angelwelt auch gelingt wollte ich hier mal nach ein paar Seychellen bzw. Mahe spezifischen Tips fragen. Angeln will ich von Punkten die ohne großen finanziellen Einsatz (unter 20 euro) erreichbar sind:

1) Kennt Ihr Orte auf Mahe die besonders geeignet sind?
2) Muss ich mir noch zusätzliche Köder holen, oder reicht der Bestand in dem Set (siehe amazon link) ?
3)Ich bin nicht pingelig und alles wird am gleichen Tag verzehrt. Gibt es dennoch unverzichtbares Equipment das nicht in dem Set dabei ist?
4) Gibt es Fische deren verzehr zu Vergiftung führt in der Region? 
5) Ist es generell legal zu angeln, wenn nicht durch hinweisschilde verboten, oder brauche ich teilweise genehmigungen?
6) Gibt es eventuell eine Liste der wünschenswerten Fische? Am besten sogar mit Bildern?

Das wars erstmal.
Danke schonmal im Voraus für jede Hilfe!

LouisPaul


----------



## messerfisch (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mahe (Seychellen)*

Ich habe glaube ich selbst ausführlich beschrieben wie man dort fischen kann. Gib mal bei der Suchfunktion "Seychellen" ein dorf findest du glaube ich genug zu diesem Thema.
Und ich persöhnlich denke das, dass Set wenn überhaupt eine Woche hält, und bei Fischkontackt sprich alles über 3 Kg wird es schwer da noch etwas zu machen! Vorallem bei "Trevally" Kontackt. Auf jeden Fall Stahl vorschalten!!!!!

lG Max


----------

